# President Bush



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

If you search google for the term "miserable failure", you will get "Biography of President George W. Bush", as the first result.

Why is this possible?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

if you search for liberal bastard john kerry you get about 8,000 results


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> if you search for liberal bastard john kerry you get about 8,000 results


 John Kerry does not come up first. On another note, if you disregard the "liberal" and just search for "bastards" SCO Group comes up.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't care if he doesn't come up first


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

upt1me said:


> If you search google for the term "miserable failure", you will get "Biography of President George W. Bush", as the first result.
> 
> Why is this possible?


 (without clicking) Proof positive, the internet is run by liberals. SHREEEK!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

yet another example of liberal media, that is a shame


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

upt1me said:


> If you search google for the term "miserable failure", you will get "Biography of President George W. Bush", as the first result.
> 
> Why is this possible?


 haha :laugh:


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea, but Michael Moore also comes up, too.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> upt1me said:
> 
> 
> > If you search google for the term "miserable failure", you will get "Biography of President George W. Bush", as the first result.
> ...


 Well of Course...... Al Gore invented it!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate the way people feel about our commander in chief have some respect


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah respect bush, down with kerry


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I really don't see the good he has done. Can someone tell me how much better we have it? Taking out a dictator for brittish, and U.S. oil concerns isn't one.
As allen greenspan said. We are driving to the poorhouse in a brand new car.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

That is correct.. Bush hasn't done anything worth of significance. He ousted a dictator who supposedly had WMD but was Saddam an imminent threat to us? Nope. Why didn't we invade North Korea? They actually had WMD and proved more of a threat to us...He had to do something his dad couldn't , oust saddam, at the cost of over 600 american lives and 10,000+ iraqi civilian lives...What a great pres.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

true Bush has done nothing great to this country. any president would have done what he has done since sept 11. The U.S. knows better to invade Iraq then N. Korea. Iraq is like a baby compared to Korea. Fighting them only guarantees a "real" war.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

9/11 happened because BUSH was in office. What this government/media says happened on that terrible day is the BIGGEST CONSPIRACY ever.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

whatever


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i hate the way people feel about our commander in chief have some respect


Why should we show respect to someone that doesn't deserve it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

anyone wanna attempt to Google Bomb for Piranha-Fury


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i hate the way people feel about our commander in chief have some respect
> ...


 respect should always be given even if you don't agree with others policy. for example, I respect you, but I don't think your right all the time.

people make this whole hatred for bush a personal issue, not a political issue as it should be.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

upt1me said:


> If you search google for the term "miserable failure", you will get "Biography of President George W. Bush", as the first result.
> 
> Why is this possible?


 because bush being called a miserable failure is a famous quote from micheal more. your point? of course a search will find that.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

type in "tax and spend massachuetts liberal"

it has kerry all over it. must be true then. right?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Yeah, but giving respect gets respect in return. I respect you also, but I can't see giving respect to someone that shows none in return or even to begin with. Bush does not respect the people of this country...therefore, he does not deserve any respect in return.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


wtf..... draco, how the hell is he suposed to individualy show every single person in the USA respect..

do you want him to fly down and buy you dinner? how is he NOT showing respect? by not letting you keep your taxes?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

he personally wrote a letter to every single family who has lost a family member in the war.

isn't that respect?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

bush spent thanksgiving with troops in iraq instead of his own family. isnt that respect?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> he personally wrote a letter to every single family who has lost a family member in the war.
> 
> isn't that respect?


 i think that is...

You cant disrespect him for getting men killed in the war... War is War.. we have killed thousands more men then we have lost.. but no one cares about them...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Example of disrespect:

When he was on Letterman, during a break, he grabbed a female employee's skirt to clean off his eyeglasses. That is disrespect. That is a prime example of how much he respects the average person.

Spending Thanksgiving with troops and writing a couple letters (which I'm sure he didn't actually write) to families is a good political maneuver at getting re-elected, not showing respect.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

bush isn't perfect but he's doing what he feels is right, and I respect that. I look at the alternitive (kerry) and wonder how he's supposed to make things better.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

no matter what he does, i think you wil still call it a political maneuver.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> do you want him to fly down and buy you dinner? how is he NOT showing respect? by not letting you keep your taxes?


 Shut up about the damn tax thing. Just because you chose not to read my lengthy replies explaining myself shows how much you don't know or care to know! If you did read it, you would know that I have no problems paying taxes.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Example of disrespect:
> 
> When he was on Letterman, during a break, he grabbed a female employee's skirt to clean off his eyeglasses. That is disrespect. That is a prime example of how much he respects the average person.
> 
> Spending Thanksgiving with troops and writing a couple letters (which I'm sure he didn't actually write) to families is a good political maneuver at getting re-elected, not showing respect.


 bush dosent ware glasses :rock: besides thats the first I heard of that

also those letters I belive where hand writen.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> no matter what he does, i think you wil still call it a political maneuver.


 It is all political maneuvers. His only goal is re-election...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Example of disrespect:
> ...


 Well, it did happen, maybe he wears them off camera for reading...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

just writing those long essays was a forum political maneuver.. you dont mean anything in them.. its just a way you think you can "look good" for the people.. but you actualy do care about paying taxes.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I give up, I like bush (I don't love him though) and I think he's the right president for right now.

IM done argueing my point


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > no matter what he does, i think you wil still call it a political maneuver.
> ...


You are hopeless...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> I give up, I like bush (I don't love him though) and I think he's the right president for right now.
> 
> IM done argueing my point


 its funny how people like to talk about how bad the prez's are.. but yet these people are just sitting at home not making a difference... not helping the situation.. if you feel you can run the system better.. then get off your lazy ass and do it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

> And on a lighter note, while appearing on the David Letterman show in 2000, Bush was caught surreptitiously cleaning his glasses on the jacket of the program's executive producer, Maria Pope. (And if you watch Letterman regularly you've seen the footage of Bush hocking a loogey on the White House lawn... something I scoured the Internet trying to find for this piece. It's priceless.)


Source.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> just writing those long essays was a forum political maneuver.. you dont mean anything in them.. its just a way you think you can "look good" for the people.. but you actualy do care about paying taxes.


 Really? Since when did you become a mind reader? Taxes are what pays for running this country. We have to pay taxes, therefore, I don't mind paying them. But then again, you didn't read what I said in that thread, so how would you know?

Oh yeah, YOU'RE IT!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

he probly had nothing els to whipe the glasses off on.. and she offered..

also, i spit to clear my mouth and such.. i think he should be able to aswell.

besides bacteria will get right to work on the spit so its not harming anything.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Not naming any names, but some people on this site have their heads so far up their asses that they can taste their tonsels. Monday Morning Quarter backing is not productive or a fesible option when running the most powerful nation in the world and Kerry, is the Brett Favre of Monday morning quarterbacks.

Think to yourself why we had to re-enter Iraqi in the first place to get rid of the WMD that I believe are now in Syria??? Because the United NATIONS inspectors were kicked out. Who stood by idle while this happened?? President William Jefferson Clinton.

Now ask yourself this... Did President Bush create the war in Iraqi, or inherit it??


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

And lastly......

IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GET OFF YOUR ASS AND VOTE!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> And lastly......
> 
> IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GET OFF YOUR ASS AN VOTE!!!


 best advice yet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > just writing those long essays was a forum political maneuver.. you dont mean anything in them.. its just a way you think you can "look good" for the people.. but you actualy do care about paying taxes.
> ...


 i dont know, and i realy dont care to much.. im happy knowing you care about taxes and angery you have to pay them.. Besides, your just a complainer.. you dont actualy do ANything to help the situation. just sit at home and complain on the computer to an internet fish forum.

if the system is soo bad, then do something about it.. convince all the other Lazy complainers to ban together and do justice. rid the world from these Satanic folk you call the government, and lead us to victory!..


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i can't get off my ass and vote for another 2 years


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i dont know, and i realy dont care to much.. im happy knowing you care about taxes and angery you have to pay them.. Besides, your just a complainer.. you dont actualy do ANything to help the situation. just sit at home and complain on the computer to an internet fish forum.
> 
> if the system is soo bad, then do something about it.. convince all the other Lazy complainers to ban together and do justice. rid the world from these Satanic folk you call the government, and lead us to victory!..


Well, you can be happy in your own little world believing all the false "facts" about me and my ideals you want. I couldn't care less...coming out and saying that you won't even read my responses makes you look like even more of an idiot because you can't even make a valid argument if you refuse to read what the other person has to say. As far as being a "complainer," I don't quite get what you are trying to say. It's not like I made a thread to "complain." Somebody made the thread, opened the discussion, and I joined in. Sharing views on a specific matter is far from "complaining." I very rarely take part in political discussions, in fact.

As far as "sitting on my ass," once again, the average American can do only one thing, vote, and I sure as hell will be. ABB, and Kerry is exactly that...

As far as what Bush has done in the Middle East, I don't have any complaints about that. I haven't even said anything about that, so I'm assuming that TonyTurbo's comments weren't even aimed in my direction. My only gripe with Bush lies with how he handles things at home.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> 9/11 happened because BUSH was in office. What this government/media says happened on that terrible day is the BIGGEST CONSPIRACY ever.


 This is just flat out ignorance...

The 9-11 issue has been brewing since Clinton was in office. Do you think that this all happened overnight? Do you think that a plan such as that could have been put into effect in less than three years?

It was not an attack due to President Bush...it was an attack on the American people because of Democracy! We are the infidels, the reason for the supposed holy war (according to Osama....not Islam).

I am a Bush supporter because he is the current President. If Kerry wins this year, I will support him. The Presidency goes beyond any one man.

Educate yourself before you make statements like the one above.

Jeffrey


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 happened because BUSH was in office. What this government/media says happened on that terrible day is the BIGGEST CONSPIRACY ever.
> ...


 think thats bad, I work with a guy that belives bush paid terrorist to destroy the word trade center so he coud have a reason to go to war with iraq and steal thier oil.









some people think everythings a big consparicy.

oh and mc donalds is getting rid of supersize meal because of bush and his war on obeseity.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No he invaded afghanistan for terrorists. He invadaed iraq for their monopoly in one of the worlds biggest oil producing country's He went to finish what his dad set out to do, But his dad didn't have the support then. Because there was no 911.
I am proud to be an american, And i don't hate bush as a person. I just hate his views.
I have every right to my opinion as you do. Thats what it is to be an american.
Common lets not make this another HOLY CRUSADE. Alot of the arab countrys dislike us because they feel picked on, And disliked by the us. (Being that it is propaganda, Or what we have done)
Tell me ONE arab country where we didn't stuck our BIG noses in where it wasn't wanted.
And no we are not the worlds police. And do we need to be so PARANOID? Thats all it is.

Oh and the last time i checked. Not all arabs think of us as infadels. If that was the case none would be here.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what ever happen to the days were it seemed like everyone in the country was

behind the pres like the FDR days or pretty much every pres before vietnam

it was the dam hippies fault, dam hippies :laugh:

but i guess its cool

i have acutally started to follow politics alot more sincce joining this site and might

even vote this time around


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Common lets not make this another HOLY CRUSADE....Oh and the last time i checked. Not all arabs think of us as infadels. If that was the case none would be here.


 O.K.

First - Next time try and read the whole post.

Second - I agree with you 100%!! I stated that this is what OSAMA feels...not the Islamic nation. This is not a Holy War, Osama is trying to roust up the people to think that it is.

I thought my post was clear, but I wanted to clarify just in case.

Jeffrey


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> what ever happen to the days were it seemed like everyone in the country was
> 
> behind the pres like the FDR days or pretty much every pres before vietnam
> 
> ...


 ya, its those frigin hippies ruining everything.







. I hate hippies, thier dumb and smell bad


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > what ever happen to the days were it seemed like everyone in the country was
> ...


 and dirty ass feet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Stinky people need to be shipped to Iraq~!!

lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

go ahead.. vote for kerry and throw all your rights away.

Democrats are the same people who support the ban of ephedra and pro-hormones.. yeah.. ban everything that increases natural testosterone levels while at the same time giving tax benefits to soy producers.... the same soy that dramatically lowers testosterone levels in males. This country has turned into a bunch of fay boys with bitch tits.. we also sport a 46% obesity rate... almost twice as high as any other developed country.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That's a whole other debate entirely. You say the democrats support the ban...but it's already going into effect with a republican government! Sure, I'm not particularly happy about the ban of ephedra, but that was bound to happen. All it took was one famous person's abuse of the product which caused death and boom, it's gone. If that baseball player hadn't of died, it wouldn't be banned.

Also, you can argue about the U.S being the fattest country because we eat more than everyone else put together. We eat fast food like there's no tomorrow. Placing the blame on a political party is asenine. It's our sedantary lifestyle, not our government.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL...I can't recall ever seeing a fat republican


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

God bless our president and our troops! f*ck john kerry and his bitch jane fonda! how could anyone vote for a man that supported a bitch that was responsible for so many soldiers deaths???!!!!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> God bless our president and our troops! f*ck john kerry and his bitch jane fonda! how could anyone vote for a man that supported a bitch that was responsible for so many soldiers deaths???!!!!!!


Ummmm....I agree with you 100%, but I would have found a different way of saying it. The last thing that we as Bush supporters should do is make ourselves look foolish by saying things in that manner. When we stand together as Bush supporters, we are sometimes seen as a whole.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> I really don't see the good he has done. Can someone tell me how much better we have it? Taking out a dictator for brittish, and U.S. oil concerns isn't one.
> As allen greenspan said. We are driving to the poorhouse in a brand new car.


 woohoo.. damn strait.. but what i want to know is why are our gas prices higher and higher if were stealing oil from pipe lines in afganistan and iraq, and trashing al.. and where the hell is my new car, i want a black STi pronto...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> Ummmm....I agree with you 100%, but I would have found a different way of saying it. The last thing that we as Bush supporters should do is make ourselves look foolish by saying things in that manner. When we stand together as Bush supporters, we are sometimes seen as a whole.


 hmm i dont think you can look much more foolish your supporting the king of fools..


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> hmm i dont think you can look much more foolish your supporting the king of fools


Hey, we all have our opinions. What political contributions have you made to this country?

If you think you can do it better, do it. Don't type it!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> > hmm i dont think you can look much more foolish your supporting the king of fools
> 
> 
> Hey, we all have our opinions. What political contributions have you made to this country?
> ...


 voting is the strongest political contribution any of us can make..

maybe i wouldnt be able to do a better job than bush navigating all of the political BS involved in politics, but there are others out there who can do a better job but may not be able to afford the cost of campaigning, our system is a mess..


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> This is just flat out ignorance...
> 
> The 9-11 issue has been brewing since Clinton was in office. Do you think that this all happened overnight? Do you think that a plan such as that could have been put into effect in less than three years?
> 
> ...


 Do you believe 9/11 was planned/coordinated by a guy living in a cave?

You believe 9/11 occured becuase we are a 'democracy'? Sweden has one of the oldest democracies in the world, why hasn't Sweden been attacked? Claiming we were attacked becuase of democracy is like saying wolves eat bunnies becuase they hop!

I don't care who you support. To me, Kerry and Bush are one in the same.

My whole point is, that the common belief that 9/11 was by an outside group living in mountains is hard to swallow. There are too many unanswered questions like why did Condi Rice warn San Fran mayor not to take any flights on that day, or how did we know that the 'hijackers' used box cutters, or how do we know the names and faces of the 'hijackers' even though the FBI head said that the terrorists used false identities, or why did Mayor Guliani vacate his office/property from the WTC one month before the attack, or why were all the planes that were used in the attack depart from airports that were all owned by one man and monitored by one security company, or why did only one Isreali die even though the Isreali consulate in NYC recieved nearly 4,000 phone calls of relatives who said they had family members in the building, or how did ODIGO, Inc recieve instant computer message warnings of the attack, then you have the whole prior insider stock trading, the list goes on and on and on........................

I just don't buy this whole "Intelligence Failure" crap!

Throughout history, dating back to Julius Ceasar, governments of power have used terror to advance their agendas and control. Hitler only 65 years ago, declared a "war on terrorism" in Germany that led to the demise of his political rivals and the justification for regional wars.

P.S. - Prescott Bush's company (dubya's grandpa) indirectly financed Hitler's wars. Do some research, it's all over the internet. Dubya comes from a long line of war profiteers. Of course the mainstream media won't tell you!


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

this is what i think he should be doing for a living


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think its such a copout for anti-bush people to validate their claims bush was wrong about iraq by saying "where are the wmd"? Thats so stupid. Just because they aren't found doesn't mean they do not exist. They said in the beginning of the war they may never be found. You think saddams son in law who defected in 1998(who was the director of the wmd) to the west and told the world about this weapons programs were wrong? The international community had no idea how advanced they were before then. And that was after the first gulf war. What do you think would make him stop from 1998 to now? He had decades to hide weapons and had a deathgrip on his country. if we cant find osama does that mean he doesn't exist either? I think bush did an ok job....better then kerry or gore would have done. At least bush believes annd sticks to his guns. Kerry jumps to the most popular view every other day.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

VOTE AL GORE!

better yet,

VOTE RALPH NADAR!

even better than before,

VOTE AL GORE FOR PRESIDENT, RALPH NADAR AS VICE-PRESIDENT!


----------

